# Fitting 3SDM 0.06 18x8.5 35et MK4 Jetta Questions



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

As title states I have some unanswered questions fitting these wheels, I've searched all day for answers and haven't found out anything other than most if not all who are running 18x8.5 wheels are using spacers on the front and back. I need to know if they are running spacers because they have to or is it for looks? I use 15mm Spacers on the rear with all my wheels for looks not because I need to, but up front I've never had to the wheels fit just fine on their own & look good too.
I test fitted my 3SDM 0.06 wheel (only) to the front and it fit W/O spacer but just barely. I have koni yellow shocks with H&R 2"lowering springs. The inside rim of the wheel came to (about) 8mm from the shock. I want to use 225/40/18 tires, that's what Ive always used for 18's but that was on 8" wide wheels. Doing the searching I did today I see many are going with 215/40/18 tires because they have to? I don't know, Do they do that to stretch the tire for inside clearance? I don't know.
I've messaged Forge Motorsports and haven't heard back. 

This is what I want to do: use the 0.06's up front W/O spacers on 225/40/18 WILL THEY FIT? I know I won't have any issue with the 225's on the rear (using 15mm spacer).
I just don't want to go with spacers on the front, to get hub centric/wheel centric spacers I'd need 10mm spacers then wheels would poke out too much for my taste.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

You say you searched all day? Were you searching Wikipedia or something? It couldn't have been VWVortex... Go check with the *MKIV Forum*. 

Or if you searched a bit longer (in the correct places) you'd notice all of these resources that are actually listed in the Reference Thread that's stickied to the top of this sub-forum:



DUTCHswift said:


> *REFERENCES:*
> 
> PLATFORM REFERENCES:
> - All Makes/Models Fitment Reference
> ...


smh... :facepalm:


----------



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

No I didn't look on wikipedia, I was using vortex and went to most of the threads you mentioned. I was hopeful looking through the "pictures" thread selecting my wheel size and all but couldn't find that wheel tire combo there either, it gets kind of tiring looking through the comments and/or useless posts. so I decided to post and hopefully get a reply whether or not 225's will work . Thanks, but still nothing. I think I'm going to change my tire choice to 215/40's I hope I'll be able to run those without issue, if that doesn't work their going up for sale. 
It would be nice if the wheel mfgs. stated something like "modifications required" or "will not fit w/o spacers" some sort of warning instead of just showing pics of cars running their wheels with who knows what set up.

I did get reply from forgemotorsport today: Unfortunately we will not be much help. 8-9mm is actually quite a bit of room if you are looking for a flush fitment. That is a large tire for that size wheel. Most guys are running a 215/35 or 215/40. You will run into more issues with the tire size than you will with the wheel size.

So I guess 225/40's considered "large"...too large? for that size wheel.


----------



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

Short ANSWER: yes they fit! 225 40 18 ExtremeContact DWS 06 on 3SDM 0.06 8.5"x18 

I ended up getting Continental Extremecontact DWS 06 225 40 18's and they fit the front without spacers 8.5 wide 35et are a very close fit to inside shock tower (NOT coilovers or bags) standard spring shock type set up is what I have.

This is just what I needed to know and couldn't seem to find answers and took the plunge and happy to report it worked out perfect. I'm not really into the tire stretching thing and car sitting on the ground, wheels poking out the fenders.

Don't get me wrong my car is lower than stock and purists might say my car is too low but I like the way it feels and looks just fine...I don't "track" the car or anything like that. It has H&R Sport Cup Kit Springs and Koni Yellow shocks you know 

that stance. I do have H&R 15mm spacers on the rear. Spacer brings wheel out just 5mm or so past fender but the tire still is under fender (barely). No rolled fender, not pulled.

The reason I started this post was that I couldn't find the answers I was looking for not easily anyway. 3SDM told me 225 40's are large? does that mean the won't fit (w/o spacer)? All they said was "most use 215 40 or 215 35's"...

I'm thinking: just doesn't sound right 215 35 or 40's you're turning higher revs all the time, speedo is going to be pretty far off. Maybe that's what everyone is doing to run these nice new wide wheels, I didn't want to do that:banghead:

I bought the Conti's and took the chance and if they didn't work I could put them on one of my sets of 8x18's (I know they'll fit those)....yea I have 3 sets of 18" wheels now (and a 17" set too) what can I say I like wheels.:laugh:

Now I'm eyeballin' some WCI MT10's. But that won't happen unless I cut one of my other sets loose first.

I've come to this conclusion I may be right may be wrong but it seems that 3SDM and WCI to name a couple have made these 8.5" & 9.5" wide wheels mainly for extremely modded cars expecting customer to do whatever to "make them fit"

and that's fine they sure are nice looking wheels but have kind of left people hangin' if they own cars closer to the standard type of set up, just look at ecstuning site for example) you'll see no "caution will not fit without spacers" or some other form of 

cautionary note BTW that caution should come from the mfg. not ecs tuning I'm not picking on ecs just an example fellas. What happened to "form follows function"? (You younger ones might not have heard that phrase).

So bottom line your Mk4 Golf Jetta can be fitted with any 18x8.5 35et wheel (without front spacers) as long as you have Spring/McPherson strut set....up coilovers and "bagged" cars...well you'll have to figure that out.

I'm happy to have these 3SDM wheels it was just a bit of a gray area concerning the fitment now that's over for me 

BTW a staggered 8.5" front 9.5" rears should not be a issue either if you're wondering

One last thing if you have seen the new DWS 06 tire and were wondering how it is I love them I've had the older DWS's two sets of them and they wear forever pretty quiet and great ride quality and I can tell from my very brief time with them

the new 06's are even better I'm very impressed and I highly recommend them if you want this type of tire


----------

